# Aberdeen Meet?!



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Anyone interested? Lighter nights mean loads of time after work. I know alot of us work offshore so can choose a time that suits most.

Good to put some names to faces - I'm always after advice! :0

ali


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

If there was a meet, I'd pop along if I was free  Bit hectic right now, but would really like to come along.


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

depending date/time I would be up for a meet


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Name your place and some dates
Put the dates to Poll and choose the most popular

I am up for it


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Errr... Ok. I'll give it a few wks to gather interest. Place can easily be decided later on, Most likely something arty farty so i can crack out the SLR and a few new lens/filters.

Say the 23rd or 24th of July or the 30th and 31st... Time will be 6:30 for 7? :S

Ali


----------



## RonnyBoi85 (Apr 28, 2008)

Id possibly be up for it, and a good location would be an excellant idea as im gettin a new car and wanna get some new pics


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Ali said:


> Errr... Ok. I'll give it a few wks to gather interest. Place can easily be decided later on, Most likely something arty farty so i can crack out the SLR and a few new lens/filters.
> 
> Say the 23rd or 24th of July or the 30th and 31st... Time will be 6:30 for 7? :S
> 
> Ali


Nice idea for an evening meet... 23rd and 24th July out for me (Wax Test), 30th and 31st look alright tho...


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

couldn't do a wednesday meet (working) thurs-sun would be fine tho


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Ok.... Provisionally July the 31st then... Names up provisionally.

Yes:
Ali - Clio



No:




Mibi:


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

Ok.... Provisionally July the 31st then... Names up provisionally.

Yes:
Ali - Clio
RR Dave - Integra



No:




Mibi:


----------



## Zax (Jan 30, 2007)

Ok.... Provisionally July the 31st then... Names up provisionally.

Yes:
Ali - Clio
RR Dave - Integra
Zax - S2000


No:




Mibi:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

bummer, will be in holland for this but am game for other dates in the future


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Ok.... Provisionally July the 31st then... Names up provisionally.

Yes:
Ali - Clio
RR Dave - Integra
Zax - S2000
Dave KG - Sweedish barge


No:




Mibi:


----------



## Big T (Mar 20, 2007)

Yes:
Ali - Clio
RR Dave - Integra
Zax - S2000
Dave KG - Sweedish barge
Big T - Alfetta GTV6


No:




Mibi:


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Good one. Keep em coming!


----------



## dibraggio (May 31, 2006)

where?


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Location tbc...I would rather get the numbers then decide on location, Most likely a carpark somewhere...need the space.


----------



## Mouse (Oct 31, 2006)

Should be able to manage this


----------



## BioHzrd (May 27, 2007)

I may pop long..


----------



## mazda7 (Sep 10, 2007)

Yes:
Ali - Clio
RR Dave - Integra
Zax - S2000
Dave KG - Sweedish barge
Big T - Alfetta GTV6
mazda7 - Mazda Rx-7

No:




Mibi:


----------



## dibraggio (May 31, 2006)

Yes:
Ali - Clio
RR Dave - Integra
Zax - S2000
Dave KG - Sweedish barge
Big T - Alfetta GTV6
mazda7 - Mazda Rx-7
dibraggio - clio 182 (dependant on location)

No:




Mibi:


----------



## 0004BES (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes:
Ali - Clio
RR Dave - Integra
Zax - S2000
Dave KG - Sweedish barge
Big T - Alfetta GTV6
mazda7 - Mazda Rx-7
dibraggio - clio 182 (dependant on location)
0004BES - Mini Cooper (need to double check work hours)

No:




Mibi:


Just a newbie but would like to come along and put faces to names and get advice


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Bumpy.


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Before I commit I'll wait to see what happens with the now mentioned Dundee meet .........although I might cadge a lift from Dave for this one anyways 

Bryan


----------



## Cupra_R (Jun 26, 2008)

Yes:
Ali - Clio
RR Dave - Integra
Zax - S2000
Dave KG - Sweedish barge
Big T - Alfetta GTV6
mazda7 - Mazda Rx-7
dibraggio - clio 182 (dependant on location)
0004BES - Mini Cooper (need to double check work hours)

No:




Mibi:


Just a newbie but would like to come along and put faces to names and get advice
Cupra_R: depends if im back from offshore (Also a newb )


----------



## RonnyBoi85 (Apr 28, 2008)

Will this be thursday th 31st July? as i read somewhere about someone asking for it to be a wednesday which would be the 30th??


----------



## johnnybond (May 19, 2008)

Yes:
Ali - Clio
RR Dave - Integra
Zax - S2000
Dave KG - Sweedish barge
Big T - Alfetta GTV6
mazda7 - Mazda Rx-7
dibraggio - clio 182 (dependant on location)
0004BES - Mini Cooper (need to double check work hours)
johnnybond - Fiesta ST (Noob but would like to come along!! will need to check hours and times tho!!) 
No:




Mibi:


Just a newbie but would like to come along and put faces to names and get advice
Cupra_R: depends if im back from offshore (Also a newb )


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Ok, 31st of July at 7:30 Asda down the beach...Then we'll fire down the docks for some pics.


----------



## 0004BES (Jul 7, 2008)

I will try and get a favour at work. Like 5 people owe me shifts so surely one will say yes


----------



## RonnyBoi85 (Apr 28, 2008)

unlikely ill make it on the 31st, but if i can ill come along


----------



## johnnybond (May 19, 2008)

Thats cool i should be able to make it!! :thumb:


----------



## Zax (Jan 30, 2007)

I'll be there, just got to find an hour or two to clean and polish and fit my new wheels though.:buffer:


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Keep addin to the list guys...


----------



## dibraggio (May 31, 2006)

Zax said:


> I'll be there, just got to find an hour or two to clean and polish and fit my new wheels though.:buffer:


same. mine is currently wearing 3 weeks worth of dust and ****e!!

though i think a certain v6 owner may be giving me a hand  he is due me a favour!!


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

this still happening, people still going?


----------



## 0004BES (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes:
Ali - Clio
RR Dave - Integra
Zax - S2000
Dave KG - Sweedish barge
Big T - Alfetta GTV6
mazda7 - Mazda Rx-7
dibraggio - clio 182 (dependant on location)
0004BES - Mini Cooper
johnnybond - Fiesta ST (Noob but would like to come along!! will need to check hours and times tho!!)
No:




Mibi:


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Yep...Few others coming that arn't on list. I think they've just signed up.


----------



## BioHzrd (May 27, 2007)

Text me the Addy of the asda mate and i may show a face depending if anything intresting pops up !


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Yes:
Ali - Clio
RR Dave - Integra
Zax - S2000
Dave KG - Sweedish barge
Big T - Alfetta GTV6
mazda7 - Mazda Rx-7
dibraggio - clio 182 (dependant on location)
0004BES - Mini Cooper
johnnybond - Fiesta ST (Noob but would like to come along!! will need to check hours and times tho!!)
Mark M - Black MK5 GTi

No:




Mibi:


----------



## lomax (Feb 5, 2007)

Yes:
Ali - Clio
RR Dave - Integra
Zax - S2000
Dave KG - Sweedish barge
Big T - Alfetta GTV6
mazda7 - Mazda Rx-7
dibraggio - clio 182 (dependant on location)
0004BES - Mini Cooper
johnnybond - Fiesta ST (Noob but would like to come along!! will need to check hours and times tho!!)
Mark M - Black MK5 GTi
Lomax - MK5 gti white

No:


----------



## Big T (Mar 20, 2007)

So it's 18.30 - 19.00 tonight at the Asda just across from the cinema and Sunset?


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Big T said:


> So it's 18.30 - 19.00 tonight at the Asda just across from the cinema and Sunset?


Make it the other car park...More room there...I.e the comet/Aldi/Dunelmn mill one...(Watch the kerbs on the way in!)

See you all there Ali - 07841484017 is me...Please don't stick it in any fone boxes! lol


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Yes:
Ali - Clio
RR Dave - Integra
Zax - S2000
Dave KG - Sweedish barge
Big T - Alfetta GTV6
mazda7 - Mazda Rx-7
dibraggio - clio 182 (dependant on location)
0004BES - Mini Cooper
johnnybond - Fiesta ST (Noob but would like to come along!! will need to check hours and times tho!!)
Mark M - Black MK5 GTi
Lomax - MK5 gti white
Ecka - Clio Cup





No:


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes:
Ali - Clio
RR Dave - Integra
Zax - S2000
Dave KG - Sweedish barge
Big T - Alfetta GTV6
mazda7 - Mazda Rx-7
dibraggio - clio 182 (dependant on location)
0004BES - Mini Cooper
johnnybond - Fiesta ST (Noob but would like to come along!! will need to check hours and times tho!!)
Mark M - Black MK5 GTi
Lomax - MK5 gti white
Ecka - Clio Cup





No: 
TeZ-Clio


----------



## 0004BES (Jul 7, 2008)

I have been called into work tonight as one guy is ill and one is on holiday I actually get no luck when it comes to meets Before F&M my power steering broke

Yes:
Ali - Clio
RR Dave - Integra
Zax - S2000
Dave KG - Sweedish barge
Big T - Alfetta GTV6
mazda7 - Mazda Rx-7
dibraggio - clio 182 (dependant on location)

johnnybond - Fiesta ST (Noob but would like to come along!! will need to check hours and times tho!!)
Mark M - Black MK5 GTi
Lomax - MK5 gti white
Ecka - Clio Cup
dnmac - Black MK5 Edition 30




No:
TeZ-Clio


----------



## BioHzrd (May 27, 2007)

Asda off the Links Road ?? Google map ftw !! ?


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

Unfortunatly I can't make it, something has come up at the last min but let me know how it goes and I hope there is another!


----------



## Zax (Jan 30, 2007)

Bugger I did not realise the time ...... I better get a hustle on, and get the car out the garage !!!

On my way:car:


----------



## BioHzrd (May 27, 2007)

Not gonna make it


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Well i could not make it due to work,but hey that never stopped me as i was there with Bus juts after 1830
Never saw anyone and the car park was mobbed (well it was thursday)


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Good natter was had and Ali took some pics  

Cheers gents.


----------



## Big T (Mar 20, 2007)

Yip it was good to meet you all, thanks to you all for making my car look filthy:doublesho

Get the pics up Ali:thumb:


----------



## Zax (Jan 30, 2007)

Good to put a few names to faces.:thumb:


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Good to meet you all...Pics are avg...Prob not up to the usual detailing Photographers. Playin about with them tho, coz the light was pisch i'm having to edit them. Lomax's car was easy to take shots of tho! Nearly all came out crisp!


----------



## dibraggio (May 31, 2006)

sorry never made it guys. never finished work til 7.45 and still had to give car a wipe down.


----------



## lomax (Feb 5, 2007)

Ali said:


> Good to meet you all...Pics are avg...Prob not up to the usual detailing Photographers. Playin about with them tho, coz the light was pisch i'm having to edit them. Lomax's car was easy to take shots of tho! Nearly all came out crisp!


get them up them


----------



## johnnybond (May 19, 2008)

Yeah sorry guys, was my mates birthday totally forgot about it!!! :wall:


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Gents,

Few shots from last nite...Picked the dullest day to have a meet but some stunning cars there...Credit to Lomax ansd Mark...Both Golfs are simply epic! A credit to both of you's!

Light was crap, so pics are grainy as fook. But i've tinkered wi them a little.

Ali


















































































High Res on request - Seein a Photobucket's Buggered them all up!


----------



## BioHzrd (May 27, 2007)

Sad i missed it some nice lookin cars.....see your still stickered up from FCS Ali


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Yeh, can't get them off. LOL! Glad i never put the huge bomb on!


----------



## BioHzrd (May 27, 2007)

Get your hairdryer out and a stanley blade and your sorted !! :thumb:



Ali said:


> Yeh, can't get them off. LOL! Glad i never put the huge bomb on!


----------



## Big T (Mar 20, 2007)

My auld beasty looks nae too bad in the pics:thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Stunning selection of cars on show, you lot will need to come down for a central meet one time.


----------



## Big T (Mar 20, 2007)

Do you have any more Ali? Any chance of getting my one in high res?


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Yeh, will hook you up tomo.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Some great pics Ali.

The first one is S**T HOT!

No pics of your sleaze mobile?


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Mark M said:


> Some great pics Ali.
> 
> The first one is S**T HOT!
> 
> No pics of your sleaze mobile?


Rest wre blurry, note to self, remember tripod!


----------



## 0004BES (Jul 7, 2008)

Annoyed i missed this. Anymore meets in the pipeline?


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Found my cameras, the mother had moved them in with Dad's cameras. Smart!

I am sure there will be more meets


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Yep! I won't pick the date tho! Bloody dull!!


----------



## 0004BES (Jul 7, 2008)

How about the last Thurs of this month?


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

The 28th?

I'm working that week....


----------



## Big T (Mar 20, 2007)

Ali said:


> Yeh, will hook you up tomo.


Any chance Ali? Will you need to email them?


----------



## RonnyBoi85 (Apr 28, 2008)

ill be up for the next meet.

im having a FocusSTOC.com/FiestaSTOC.com meet on saturday the 9th, at Lidl on King St/Ellon Road at 15:30 if anyone wants to come along??

Ron


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Big T said:


> Any chance Ali? Will you need to email them?


Fella Pm me your e-mail addy...May be easier to send over MSN tho? [email protected].

Ali


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

RonnyBoi85 said:


> ill be up for the next meet.
> 
> im having a FocusSTOC.com/FiestaSTOC.com meet on saturday the 9th, at Lidl on King St/Ellon Road at 15:30 if anyone wants to come along??
> 
> Ron


May pop in! Playin golf in the mornin tho! if you see a rogue V6 floating about try not throw any off Lidl Veg at me! lol


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

Any other meets planned?

Even if it was just a little one!


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Certainly could do mate... What you thinking? gab and some pics again?


----------



## FlyingfocRS (Aug 15, 2007)

depending on the date I'll try to get through


----------



## E5XTC (Oct 30, 2007)

Im home at the end of the month and have a wee Over Spray problem and need some help with Wet Sanding ..... Any offers ..... We could have a meet and you can all watch me prime my door for a re-spary. ( HEVEN FORBID )

Dave are your free ??


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

Just a chat and a look at some cars really. Just thought sooner rather than later as winter wheels will be on and cars will be getting stored soon!


----------



## Big T (Mar 20, 2007)

Yeah, my car will be getting tucked away at the end of this month and that will probably be her til April/May.


----------

